# *New Products* Detailing Factory Ultra Soft Detailing Brushes



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

I hope your all well and are all prepared for Christmas!

I wanted to let you know about a new product we have recently added to the store.

The Detail Factory brushes are specifically designed for cleaning on sensitive automotive surfaces.

Coming in two sizes, they are ideal for instrument and infotainment panel dusting and the larger of the two brushes is perfect for detailing around badges and emblems where a boar's hair brush may scratch the surface.

We have had great success using them on sensitive wheels (like the Focus RS) where some similar brushes have scratched. You can see from the following pictures just how soft they are:



















These brushes whilst looking super soft are also really durable and we havent found even with pulling on the hair of the brushes any strands coming out which is a big bonus.

The pricing on the brushes are £11.99 on the small brush and £13.99 on the larger brush or £22.99 for the set.

You can find information and are able to order here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/search?type=product&q=detail+factory

Cheers,

John


----------

